# 2003 Murano Jerking on acceleration



## micbaah (Nov 17, 2013)

I recently had my water pump changed and have had a few more problems after that. First I noticed that my fan blows at high speed which wasn't the case. My engine used to run with pretty low noise before so that sometimes I had to listen hard to even know if the car had been started. I believe I'm having misfires since the car keeps jerking (drawing itself back) as I accelerate. In the evenings I also notice that all the lights in the car keep blinking intermittently especially upon acceleration (interior lights, rear lights and dash light - but not lights on the car stereo). And finally my AC compressor keeps stopping. 

I believe that the misfires are causing the engine to heat up which probably causes the compressor to heat up quickly and then stop after a while and also this is probably why the fan blows at high speed. The compressor starts again after a couple of minutes and runs till it goes off again. Perhaps all this has something to do with the blinking lights?

Would really appreciate some direction.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd be curious to hear what the folks who changed your water pump said after you told them about all of these issues that just happened to occur after they worked on it!

Could be that they've mucked something up without realizing it. How long after the water pump replacement did these symptoms start?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

fans on high is the car trying to cool off and when that happens the A/C system will completely shut off. Also if you aren't getting enough cooling then the valve chatter will defiantly pick up. Get it to a dealer or at least find a Nissan specialist


----------



## micbaah (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. Really appreciate your help.

Symptoms started right after I got the car back. I've taken it back several times but they haven't been able to figure out what the problem actually is. I've decided to have a specialist take a look and explain the events to him so we can start by solving the heating problems.

I'm also going to try new spark plugs to see if the jerking stops.

Thanks again!


----------

